# looking for jeep wrangler lift kit



## championdada (Dec 3, 2011)

hi, can anyone help me finding reliable lift kit for jeep wrangler yj 92.

i am living in dubai, uae


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

These guys took good care of my 98 when I had it.. They put a 2.5 inch lift kit on it for me also...
ICON AUTO GARAGE - Your 4x4 Independent Specialist


----------

